# General > RSS Feeds >  PFK RSS Feed: Boa constrictor produces babies - without the help of a male!

## AquaticQuotient.com

Female Boa constrictors don't need a male to produce babies, as shown by an extraordinary incident at North Carolina State University - and it's happened not once, but twice!

More...

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

